# Custom Jig Feedback / Suggestions



## TomCollins88 (Oct 15, 2018)

There's a project I've wanted to do for a long time. That is to make a wooden chain out of one piece of wood, without splitting the links (and then re-gluing).
I got most of it figured out, but not sure on the last part. I'll try to give as much detail as I can.
In the picture below (shown with 3 links, but will actually have about 10), I can get squarish links (# 1), but want to round it like a normal chain would be (#2 & #3). I can round the outside easy enough with a router, but because of adjoining links getting in the way I can't normally get the router inside the link. 
My thought was to use a custom jig (which I have never done).
Let me give you some dimensions. Each link has the outside dimension of 7" x 3.5", and an inside dimension of 5" x 1.5". The solid part of the link is 1" thick.
Now, I can move the adjoining links to one side (# 2) giving me 3" of link to work with from each side, or split the adjoining links (# 3) to give me the middle 3" to work with.









So, I think I can create a jig that mounts to the router base. 2.5" deep x 4" wide x 1" high. And a 2" wide hole in the middle for the router bit.
A 1" roundover bit with a .5" shank, would be 1.5" wide. That gives .5" from the bit to the outside of the narrow part of the jig. So I can work with 2.5" from each side.









I hope this makes sense to you. And my question is 2 part. Do you think this will work & do you have other suggestions? Thank you very much. :smile2:


----------



## deca1 (Oct 27, 2018)

how do I make a jig using 12 in. disc sander to make round circles


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

Tom - I think you are trying to make an age old tradition
a lot more difficult than it actually is.
I remember watching my grandfather sit under a shade tree
and carve different items out of a stick of wood. the chain links
was the most fascinating thing to watch. he didn't use any power tools
or hand saws - just a plain "Old Timer" pocket knife and tons of patience.
he would tell us of his life stories as we kids watched him just whittle away.
I don't have any of the chain pieces he made but I do have a walking stick
that he hand carved for my grandmother over a hundred years ago.
today's society is in such a dangfooled hurry, we have forgotten how to
just sit down and relax, and do the things our forefathers did "back in the day".
I would suggest to make some smaller chains out of balsa wood blanks
to get the hang of how it is down, then, venture into different woods
and larger sizes where you can use the coping saw to rough cut the links.
hand carving is an art, but it does not have to be difficult.

if you want to venture into the carved wood chain link project,
there are hundreds of videos on YouTube on how to do it with
power tools and the old fashioned way, hand carving with simple tools.
there is no need to split the links and glue them back together as most 
people think that is the way it is done. PATIENCE, my friend, PATIENCE.
[put down the cell phone, turn off the computer and pick up a pocket knife].
wishing you the best !!


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I would think that using power tools would be more difficult than hand carving.


It is certainly something that has been done many, many times. 



George


----------



## TomCollins88 (Oct 15, 2018)

I'm honestly disappointed in the responses. I thought it obvious that I wanted to use power tools and get each link uniform. My only question was on the jig. 
I get two answers telling me to whittle it. 
If I wanted to whittle it, I wouldn't be asking about router jigs. 
While whittling might be a fun hobby for some, this is not my thing.


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

TomCollins88 said:


> I hope this makes sense to you.


nope. your jig makes no sense to me and i'm the kind of guy that makes jigs all the time

however 2 minutes on the google gave me this site 
he roughs out the shape on a table saw, then uses a homemade pantorouter to further the shape



> I'm honestly disappointed in the responses.


i think your best choice to eliminate all hand carving would be to buy a 5 axis cnc router


----------



## Tom-G (Nov 11, 2012)

Tom - I’d expect the links connected to the one you are working on will interfere with the router plate/jig. You may have some success with a small trim router or a dremel tool provided you can address the interference issue and firmly secure each link as you work on it. You may want to test different tools/ techniques to see if you can get the results you want. Be careful and safe.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*The links are not round ...*

The jig you propose has a round hole. It may make round objects, but that's not what you need. The shape of a chain link is a stretched torus.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Torus

A plunge router would make sense to me for limited shaping, but it would require some pretty sophisticated jigs to make a chain, way above my skill level or interest. :|

An additional issue is securing the workpiece to rout away the waste. Because the pieces will become loose from each other and there's nothing to hold on to them, that will be a nightmare.... JMO.

I think the reason a linked chain is such a novelty is because it is so difficult to do and requires tons of patience besides a pretty darn good eye for lengths and shapes.....


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

*I'm dissaponted too, here's why...*



TomCollins88 said:


> I'm honestly disappointed in the responses. I thought it obvious that I wanted to use power tools and get each link uniform. My only question was on the jig.
> I get two answers telling me to whittle it.
> If I wanted to whittle it, I wouldn't be asking about router jigs.
> While whittling might be a fun hobby for some, this is not my thing.


So you join his forum, no intro, just launch right into a question looking for help, then you slam the people for giving a response that you didn't want?

Pro tip, a great way to word that would have been:

"Thanks for the replies, I'm not really interested in whittling, I'm really trying to find a way to machine these."


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

TomCollins88 said:


> I'm honestly disappointed in the responses. I thought it obvious that I wanted to use power tools and get each link uniform. My only question was on the jig.
> I get two answers telling me to whittle it.
> If I wanted to whittle it, I wouldn't be asking about router jigs.
> While whittling might be a fun hobby for some, this is not my thing.


The responses you got are normal around here, ask how to get to Macdonalds and half the replies will be that they have never eaten there but heard the food was terrible so you should go to Wendys.

It is beyond me why so many feel the need to reply to things they know nothing about or understand.

I know I will be flamed for this reply, so go ahead, I have thick skin.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

shoot summ said:


> So you join his forum, no intro, just launch right into a question looking for help, then you slam the people for giving a response that you didn't want?
> 
> Pro tip, a great way to word that would have been:
> 
> "Thanks for the replies, I'm not really interested in whittling, I'm really trying to find a way to machine these."


I would think actually reading his post would lead one to believe he was trying to design a jig to machine a chain.


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

FrankC said:


> I would think actually reading his post would lead one to believe he was trying to design a jig to machine a chain.


And actually reading the thread title would reveal he was asking for "suggestions", that is what he got...

And just in case you missed it when you were reading it, he closes with:

"Do you think this will work & do you have other suggestions?"

I would catorgorize the responses he slammed as "other suggestions".


----------



## TomCollins88 (Oct 15, 2018)

A lot of great posts since my reply this morning. Too difficult to follow on my phone. Will reread on my computer tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

I think you will have difficulty holding the link you are trying to round over, while keeping the other out of the way. let us know how you make out...


----------



## TomCollins88 (Oct 15, 2018)

Thanks. That rig he has is a little too complex for my need right now. But looks like a great tool.


----------



## TomCollins88 (Oct 15, 2018)

The jig is 1" thick and narrow enough so that the other links will land outside of it and not interfere. That's the whole purpose of it.


----------



## TomCollins88 (Oct 15, 2018)

woodnthings said:


> The jig you propose has a round hole. It may make round objects, but that's not what you need. The shape of a chain link is a stretched torus.


The jig isn't a guide. The round hole is where the router bit sits. It's narrow & 1" thick so the adjoining links can sit out of the way.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Obviously we have no clue*



TomCollins88 said:


> The jig isn't a guide. The round hole is where the router bit sits. It's narrow & 1" thick so the adjoining links can sit out of the way.


You seem to understand the process quite well, so we just need to back away and let you work things out on your own. :smile2:


----------



## TomCollins88 (Oct 15, 2018)

woodnthings said:


> You seem to understand the process quite well, so we just need to back away and let you work things out on your own. :smile2:


I don't think you understand. The jig has a round hole just like the router base has a round hole, and for the same purpose, for the bit to get through. The jig MOUNTS to the router base. It's not a guide for the router or bit. It's there to keep the other links out of the way.

Jig may not be the best word for me to use. Maybe 'custom base' instead?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Oh, I understand alright ...*



woodnthings said:


> You seem to understand the process quite well, so we just need to back away and let you work things out on your own. :smile2:





TomCollins88 said:


> I don't think you understand. The jig has a round hole just like the router base has a round hole, and for the same purpose, for the bit to get through. The jig MOUNTS to the router base. It's not a guide for the router or bit. It's there to keep the other links out of the way.
> 
> Jig may not be the best word for me to use. Maybe 'custom base' instead?


I understand that I don't understand. You and only you seem to have this process in your mind, but we don't have a clue. ... speaking for myself and possibly others.... I donno? That's why I suggested you just go ahead, make your jig/base and try it out. The 3 D model is just a spacer as far as I can tell, but lacking a working model or a You Tube video, it's difficult to offer any meaningful suggestions. As some have stated, once the links free themselves from the others, it seems like it will be difficult to maintain control of the routing process. 

We would definitely be interested in seeing how it works! :nerd2:


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

TomCollins88 said:


> I don't think you understand. The jig has a round hole just like the router base has a round hole, and for the same purpose, for the bit to get through. The jig MOUNTS to the router base. It's not a guide for the router or bit. It's there to keep the other links out of the way.
> 
> Jig may not be the best word for me to use. Maybe 'custom base' instead?


In the maching world it is typically a "Fixture"(work holding device).

"Jig" in wood working is typically a guide to direct the cutting.

Anxious to see your results.


----------



## mjadams61 (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## mjadams61 (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## mjadams61 (Jan 1, 2016)

Now I did a wooden chain out of a solid piece of walnut several years ago using my craftsman cutout tool with a flex attachment and a coping saw. I still have that tool and craftsman dont make them anymore but dremel has one with a flex attachment.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*An interesting approach*

Some carving involved:


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

your link size will definitely aid in securing the link to be rounded over, but still not easy. esp trying to hold what was already rounded over. I think you may need more what would be considered a custom table rather than a jig. needed features: hold link to be rounded over, bit reach to the material (has to step over the attached links), has a flat surface to ride the router on, able to do inside and outside edges. fortunately a roundover w/bearing bit is one of the least dangerous bits to run. maybe just clamp the link in a vice and use a 1/4" trim router by hand, section at a time...


----------



## TomCollins88 (Oct 15, 2018)

woodnthings said:


> I understand that I don't understand.
> We would definitely be interested in seeing how it works! :nerd2:


Sorry, I misunderstood your comment. 

My access to a drill press, critical to my design, is restricted right now. I'll pick this project up later.


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

woodnthings said:


> Some carving involved:


an hour carving per link? 
this ogre has neither the patience for 20 hours carving, nor any work on any scroll saw :grin:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*When I worked at GM .....*

The draftsmen often had long breaks between jobs. One in particular was a wood carver and did animals, human figures like Santa Claus etc. You couldn't leave your desk, so what else was there to do? The Union floor sweeper didn't like the pile of chips under the desk and would yell at the salaried draftsman. Quite a place it was, back in the day .....:wink:


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> The draftsmen often had long breaks between jobs. One in particular was a wood carver and did animals, human figures like Santa Claus etc. You couldn't leave your desk, so what else was there to do? The Union floor sweeper didn't like the pile of chips under the desk and would yell at the salaried draftsman. Quite a place it was, back in the day .....:wink:


Obviously the salaried draftsman's mother cleaned up his mess at home so why would he know to clean up after himself at work.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Now that's just mean ....*



FrankC said:


> Obviously the salaried draftsman's mother cleaned up his mess at home so why would he know to clean up after himself at work.


:sad2:
The UAW guy came through at all times during the day, so there no way to predict when a clean up was in order. It was against the union rules for a salaried guy to clean the floor. The work was very well partitioned for the UAW guys, no overlaps were allowed. If the work was on a wood model, you called a woodworker. It it was made out of metal on a wood model, you called a metal worker. If it was attached to the building you called a millwright or a maintenance man.......


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

woodnthings said:


> :sad2:
> The UAW guy came through at all times during the day, so there no way to predict when a clean up was in order. It was against the union rules for a salaried guy to clean the floor. The work was very well partitioned for the UAW guys, no overlaps were allowed. If the work was on a wood model, you called a woodworker. It it was made out of metal on a wood model, you called a metal worker. If it was attached to the building you called a millwright or a maintenance man.......


My Dad was a Salaried worker with interaction with the Union side of the shop. His stories would go on and on, much like you indicate, if you dared to tread on the turf of any of them, they would file a grievance about it.

So the Draftsman in your case could never sweep, even if he was up to his behind in shavings, it was the Union guys job, didn't matter how he did it, but it was his job.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

What a load of BS, somebody sitting at a desk whittling on something that has nothing to do with work and dropping the shavings on the floor shows a complete disregard for his fellow workers, even if they are only union employees and below his perceived station in life. There must have been a wastepaper basket or something he could have used.


----------



## scrollsawhero (Nov 10, 2018)

As an alternative method, you could probably do something with flat pieces of wood on a scroll saw. I've sure you could make a jib of some kind to do this. https://www.scrollsawhero.com/scroll-saw-circle-cutting-jig/


----------



## Mikhail2400 (Jun 20, 2018)

I realise this is an old thread but I ran across another way to make the wooden chain using power tools. This guy uses a pantorouter and if you dont know what one is then check it out. Its a pretty cool setup.

http://woodgears.ca/toys/chain.html


----------

